# In hospital :(



## Zeffer (19 Feb 2016)

10 miles in to my 100km I hit some black ice. Fell so quickly. Hip fractured in 3 places. Just had a plate fitted, so much pain. A week in hospital and up to a year to recover the consultant said. The bike is fine. Paramedic was a cyclist and looked after it. Won't be doing the 100km challenge now.


----------



## Zeffer (19 Feb 2016)

Had to cut my Lussos off!


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Feb 2016)

Sorry to hear that. I would say get well soon, but it sounds like 'soon' could be a long time.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch!

Hoping for a speedy recovery.

....Is 'Lussos' a euphemism?


----------



## summerdays (19 Feb 2016)

Oh dear, I hope the meds kick in to reduce some of the pain.


----------



## mustang1 (19 Feb 2016)

That's a bummer. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Zeffer (19 Feb 2016)

Thanks folks, hard to sleep so great to have a forum. Lusso tights had to be cut off. The paramedic flinched as he realised they are not cheap.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 Feb 2016)

Man that really sucks..!

Wishing you the best possible recovery and quick... 

And is the pain is too high ask the docs for the good stuff.....


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch!

Get well soon.

Glad bike is ok!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Feb 2016)

Gws


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (19 Feb 2016)

Nasty, gas.


----------



## LocalLad (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch! Hope the drugs kick in soon!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch, GWS


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2016)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Feb 2016)

My best wishes also. I'm glad black ice is rare in Australia.


----------



## Nibor (19 Feb 2016)

Get well soon


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Feb 2016)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I hope you heal well.


----------



## Soltydog (19 Feb 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## cuberider (19 Feb 2016)

Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Inertia (19 Feb 2016)

Sounds nasty, hope you get well soon


----------



## Katherine (19 Feb 2016)

Oh dear, sorry to hear that! A year sounds a long time. You'll have to find things to keep you occupied to make the time pass. Meanwhile I hope they get your pain under control and the healing process goes well.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch. You come down so hard with black ice, it's like being struck by the hand of God. 

Get well soon, and don't hold back on the morphine.


----------



## DWiggy (19 Feb 2016)

A friend of mine came off yesterday on black ice, he also broke his hip..hope the recovery is quicker than expected! gws


----------



## Lonestar (19 Feb 2016)

Can happen to anyone.GWS.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2016)

Speedy recovery. Should be quicker with the plate in. Get some morphine as it will help you sleep. I was high as a kite for my first three weeks in hospital and slept through alot of it.


----------



## mjr (19 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> I was high as a lite for my first three weeks in hospital and slept through alot of it.


...and the rest of it were posts on here you don't remember writing? 

Get well soon @Zeffer. Where/when was the black ice? I was surprised on Tuesday by some ice on a gritted cycle track in a puddly spot that the sun doesn't reach before noon, but I think I got away with it.


----------



## *Dusty* (19 Feb 2016)

Bad luck. Hope you're back on your feet and bike sooner than you thought.


----------



## wheresthetorch (19 Feb 2016)

Get well soon mate.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> ...and the rest of it were posts on here you don't remember writing? .



Yup, so if I mumbled alot, it was the drugs. Apparently I wasn't making much sense on the phone. You'll have to ask @potsy and @I like Skol if I was normal(ish) or off my head. They did bring me mince pies !!!


----------



## Bollo (19 Feb 2016)

Black ice is the devil. GWS.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2016)

One of my club mates fell outside the cash machine whilst straddling his bike. Similar injury and actually rode home before realising something was bad. He was off for a few months - you need to give it a good 3 months for the bones to heal and harden. They regrow after about 6 weeks but are still soft. 

I'm coming up to 3 months after fracturing my ribs and spine, so hope to get the all clear to start physio and exercising next week from the specialist. It's a waiting game, so listen to the docs. Get yourself mobile as soon as you can. 

Have they said how long you will be in hospital for.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Feb 2016)

Gws


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Feb 2016)

Flip that's just such bad luck, I hope you GWS


----------



## jefmcg (19 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Have they said how long you will be in hospital for.


Time to cut back on the morphine 



Zeffer said:


> A week in hospital


----------



## john59 (19 Feb 2016)

Get well soon.


----------



## IBarrett (19 Feb 2016)

Oh man, I really feel for you and I hope you get back on your feet quickly (if a bit gingerly)


----------



## Shaun (19 Feb 2016)

*OUCH!* Evil stuff - you're on the ground before you even realise you've hit it. Get well soon.


----------



## Twizit (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch. GWS


----------



## Globalti (19 Feb 2016)

When you are ready, get in touch. I work 100 yards from the Lusso factory and will stroll down and get you a new pair of tights at cost, which is roughly half price.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2016)

That is awful  (the falling off - not @Globalti's generous offer ).
I've been down on black ice and it not only hurts - it SHOCKS ! 

Hope the recovery goes well and take it easy ! Lots of opportunity for  here too ...


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch GWS!

They cut my gore tights off too which I've not been able replace as not made anymore (I will at least get the cost covered when my PI claim eventually pays up)! I did manage to remove the winter cruisers while no medics were looking as they were much baggier! I was commando so another reason to leave the padded tights in situ!!!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2016)

Yikes, bad luck, Zeffer - GWS!

I crashed heavily 3 times in one winter ride due to black ice but got away with it. I have been very wary about riding in icy conditions since then.


----------



## Oldbloke (19 Feb 2016)

OUCH....nasty. GWS


----------



## Simontm (19 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> 10 miles in to my 100km I hit some black ice. Fell so quickly. Hip fractured in 3 places. Just had a plate fitted, so much pain. A week in hospital and up to a year to recover the consultant said. The bike is fine. Paramedic was a cyclist and looked after it. Won't be doing the 100km challenge now.


Get well soon fella.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2016)

If you ain't riding for a year, what size is your bike? 

Only kidding, hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 Feb 2016)

Yowch, that's terrible luck! Get well soon and good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Feb 2016)

Sorry to hear of "the off" and hope the pain will soon ease.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## si_c (19 Feb 2016)

As others have said, GWS.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Feb 2016)

I hope you mend soon!


----------



## Zeffer (19 Feb 2016)

Thanks everyone! What fabulous support! Morphine is playing havoc with my blood pressure, really low and feeling quite dizzy and ill. Helping though. Apparently op went well, a DHS was fitted in about an hour. 

I came off near Hampton Magna in Warwick. As everyone is saying, it's so quick. No slow motion like most falls. Warwick hospital is nice, everyone is friendly.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2016)

Best wishes Zeffer.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Feb 2016)

Awful bad luck. I hope the nurses are treating you well and that you make a swift recovery. I bet your family are missing you. Hope they let you out riding again.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2016)

I wouldn't let the Paramedics and A&E staff cut off my Altura Varium. They did manage to get the arm rolled up, but had to cut the arm on my merino base layer to get a line in. I was quite well wrapped so had to instruct them how to undo the zips on the overshoes, then my shoes, etc. etc.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Feb 2016)

Get well soon, and enjoy the Pot Belge (see if they can put some aside for when you get out )


----------



## guitarpete247 (19 Feb 2016)

GWS. Let us know how you're progressing.


----------



## Stevec047 (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch GWS and hope the bones heal well and quickly.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Feb 2016)

GWS !
I have been lucky so far this year, i did ride through a patch of really crunchy ice this morning but i was at a good lick so i managed to get across before it could affect my balance .


----------



## DRM (19 Feb 2016)

Sorry to hear about this, all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2016)

Seems to me falls on ice are often heavy, but you've been desperately unfortunate to suffer such a bad injury from one.

A friend of mine went down on wet leaves and cracked what I understand to be a couple of small bones on the inside of her hip.

Recovery from that was a long job.

At least you are prepared for that.

Your sanguine attitude to the injury does you credit and will stand you in good stead in the coming months.


----------



## kiriyama (19 Feb 2016)

I went over on ice on Tuesday. fell hard on my right side. Was very lucky not to end up with similar injuries! Get well soon!


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Can happen to anyone.GWS.


Except me, my rule is to never ride in winter . I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> 10 miles in to my 100km I hit some black ice. Fell so quickly. Hip fractured in 3 places. Just had a plate fitted, so much pain. A week in hospital and up to a year to recover the consultant said. The bike is fine. Paramedic was a cyclist and looked after it. Won't be doing the 100km challenge now.


get well soon


----------



## Mrs M (19 Feb 2016)

Ouchya, sorry to hear this.
Hope you make a good recovery.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2016)

Don't forget to keep us informed about the other crazy patients !!


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Feb 2016)

Feel for you, buddy 

Gws


----------



## Zeffer (19 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Don't forget to keep us informed about the other crazy patients !!


That made me smile. Everyone else is in their seventies or eighties. Apparently the usual age for hips to need ops. Also the age for chatting up the nurses it seems!


----------



## hondated (19 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> 10 miles in to my 100km I hit some black ice. Fell so quickly. Hip fractured in 3 places. Just had a plate fitted, so much pain. A week in hospital and up to a year to recover the consultant said. The bike is fine. Paramedic was a cyclist and looked after it. Won't be doing the 100km challenge now.


GWS Zeffer


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch, heal well & fast! the order is up to you


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> That made me smile. Everyone else is in their seventies or eighties. Apparently the usual age for hips to need ops. Also the age for chatting up the nurses it seems!



Oh yeh - the old fellas used to try it on. In the Spinal unit it's a mix of OAP's, OAP's with dementia, cancer patients (very sad), and young idiots that fall off stuff (ahem). I struck up a bit of a rapport with the old fella with dementia opposite - I was the only one who could persuade him to stay in bed/chair. I popped into the ward again a week or so ago to thank the staff, and the poor chap was still there - awaiting a place in a home as he'd previously been living alone.


----------



## Zeffer (19 Feb 2016)

New one came in today. Been in a wheel chair for 30 years, eats from bags directly into his stomach and fell out of his chair this morning breaking his hip. I'm not feeling so sorry for myself!


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Don't forget to keep us informed about the other crazy patients !!


Exactly the reason I go private


----------



## alicat (19 Feb 2016)

You were so unlucky @Zeffer. Hope you are on the mend soon.


----------



## Zeffer (19 Feb 2016)

Surgeon just told me the three parts went together really well


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch! GWS.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2016)

Ouch @Zeffer, sorry to read this.
All my best wishes for a fast(ish) recovery.
At least the bike is ok, ready and waiting for you to get back on the saddle.


----------



## Lonestar (20 Feb 2016)

gavroche said:


> Except me, my rule is to never ride in winter . I wish you a speedy recovery.



I have to unless I want the tube....no frigging way.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2016)

If you are on opiates for post-operative pain, they bung up your tripes. I know this. My only advice would be to take a cautious attitude to laxatives when they are offered by the nurses. Little by little. Don't go for the full-on "pipe-cleaner" option!

Very best wishes.


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)

Thanks everyone. Can't tell you how helpful it is.


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)

While I was lying in the road waiting for the ambulance, all I wanted to do was sync the Garmin. I hope to distract me from the pain and shock, but in retrospect seems barmey!


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)




----------



## fatjel (20 Feb 2016)

GWS . Sounds awful. A year without cycling !!!
Makes my broken collarbone seem a bit petty


----------



## LocalLad (20 Feb 2016)

How long have you been in hospital now? You were clean shaven in your avatar, and full beard now


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2016)

It was a gift


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)

Accident was on Thursday morning. Already had the beard! A few more days apparently. But, I have walked with the Zimmer frame. That brought home just how far there is to go.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2016)

Wow..............3 breaks........that is nasty.
I join the other CCs in sending my best wish for the best possible recovery.
Re' the morphine option. As you know, when you are in REAL pain you will try anything (experience speaking here  ) although it really did bung my system up to the point were they had to give me a suppository.
Probably like yourself I was unable to get to the WC and the nurse said "I will give you the suppository and bring you a commode..........you will have to do it here". I felt so bad I remember saying "listen love, I don't care if its in the middle of the car park............just get it done".


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)

I know what you mean. I just couldn't care less at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2016)

Oh brings back memories of the bed pan (cat litter tray I called it).

What's the plans for getting you mobile ?


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)

Physio had me on my feet yesterday. Agony. Today walking with frame. More pain. Now I just keep at it whilst taking painkillers.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Physio had me on my feet yesterday. Agony. Today walking with frame. More pain. Now I just keep at it whilst taking painkillers.



Good stuff. You won't get the muscle wastage I had - 6 weeks on my back. Had to learn to walk again. You'll need a Turbo !!


----------



## topcat1 (20 Feb 2016)

Take it easy mate, take the 24 challenge which is to watch the series 24 in 24 hours (there's 8 days worth) which is what I did when I broke me shoulder


----------



## Saluki (20 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> 10 miles in to my 100km I hit some black ice. Fell so quickly. Hip fractured in 3 places. Just had a plate fitted, so much pain. A week in hospital and up to a year to recover the consultant said. The bike is fine. Paramedic was a cyclist and looked after it. Won't be doing the 100km challenge now.


Hope you have a speedy recovery. Hips take a while so I hope you are on the faster end of healing rather than the slower.
I slipped on black ice, Tuesday night and hit the deck. Reading your post makes me realise how lucky I was to get away with some attractive bruising and a pulled groin muscle.
Best wishes


----------



## LocalLad (20 Feb 2016)

topcat1 said:


> Take it easy mate, take the 24 challenge which is to watch the series 24 in 24 hours (there's 8 days worth) which is what I did when I broke me shoulder


That's genius. From memory, the episodes are less than an hour which gives you time for eating etc


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2016)

topcat1 said:


> Take it easy mate, take the 24 challenge which is to watch the series 24 in 24 hours (there's 8 days worth) which is what I did when I broke me shoulder



I watched Walking Dead in Hospital - not very PC.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2016)

I was going to suggest _House ..._ Well, maybe not!


----------



## Montydog (20 Feb 2016)

ouch!!...hope the pain soon eases


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)

Funny how perceptions are so different. I could not be happier with the staff who have fixed me up and are now helping me to walk. Chap opposite me seems to think every detail is wrong. The cup is too hot at the moment. They should cool the tea. His visitor is not set up for such long visiting hours and should have been warned she may need a snack or something to read. Seems a pleasant chap on the whole and is egging me on when at the handlebars of my alloy framed Zimmer. I guess we are all unwell and now I've just had my moan as well!


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Funny how perceptions are so different. I could not be happier with the staff who have fixed me up and are now helping me to walk. Chap opposite me seems to think every detail is wrong. The cup is too hot at the moment. They should cool the tea. His visitor is not set up for such long visiting hours and should have been warned she may need a snack or something to read. Seems a pleasant chap on the whole and is egging me on when at the handlebars of my alloy framed Zimmer. I guess we are all unwell and now I've just had my moan as well!



I got on fine with the hospital staff when I was in for a hip replacement.

But I was sustained by the thought of my imminent discharge, as perhaps were one or two of the nurses.

Going in on a long term or open ended basis would be harder for both parties.


----------



## Banjo (20 Feb 2016)

GWS Zeffer .

I had a few ice offs last winter but was lucky not to break anything .On one occasion me and two other riders were picking ourselves up when another rider just rode past us at speed no problem it was downhill on a bend ,it was difficult even to walk on it !!

Best Wishes for your recovery .


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> I know what you mean. I just couldn't care less at the moment.


Zeffer, old bean, treat those laxatives with respect! I was an abuser and I spent 12 hours straight on an NHS lavatory pan. Death seemed a better option at the time.

All the best.


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I can't put myself through any more!


----------



## Zeffer (20 Feb 2016)

Chap opposite me is taking his drip apart. Must be very bored.


----------



## Gatters (20 Feb 2016)

GWS mate, times like these its good to have a tablet / smart phone eh?


----------



## Sara_H (20 Feb 2016)

Bad luck. Ask for some of the drugs from the red cupboard. That should help with the pain.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2016)

Welcome to the crazy world of a hospital stay. My mate was in a couple of weeks and an old lady tried to jump in his bed. We had one woman doubling up on meds - she had her own secret stash of pain killers. Then another decided to spark up in the ward with the oxygen on next to her.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> I watched Walking Dead in Hospital - not very PC.


Pah! I ate a full-on fried breakfast within 24 hours of coming out from heart surgery.

Most of it ended up in a flower vase two feet from my bed. I was restrained by drip lines coming out of all sorts of veins, and a catheter in my willy. No chance of getting to the basin six feet away.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2016)

Are you in an eight man ward? There's a certain "Dunkirk Spirit" in wards where the survivors are in the same boat. All thoughts of modesty go right out of the window really quickly. Quite liberating really.

Edit: A huge male nurse came to take the small hose out of the end of my willy after a couple of days. " Don't bother with the curtains...they squeak."


----------



## Zeffer (21 Feb 2016)

There's four in my ward. All cheering me when I try to walk. I feel so useless today and the pain is still acute. Thanks for keeping me going.


----------



## Col5632 (21 Feb 2016)

Ouch, sounds painful, GWS


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Funny how perceptions are so different. I could not be happier with the staff who have fixed me up and are now helping me to walk. Chap opposite me seems to think every detail is wrong. The cup is too hot at the moment. They should cool the tea. His visitor is not set up for such long visiting hours and should have been warned she may need a snack or something to read. Seems a pleasant chap on the whole and is egging me on when at the handlebars of my alloy framed Zimmer. I guess we are all unwell and now I've just had my moan as well!


More memories coming back 
I was in for 8 days the first time........mainly because of blood loss.
The guy opposite was a real raw scouser. I had a 3ay catheter in which took care of No 1's. On day 4 I managed to stagger to the toilet and 'crawling' back into the ward this scouser said (nice and loud)......."bloody hell Dave.....you look like a bag of boiled shite". Everything you want to hear when you feel like er, well um, like a bag of boiled shite 
Good to see things are moving in the right direction for you.


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> There's four in my ward. All cheering me when I try to walk. I feel so useless today and the pain is still acute. Thanks for keeping me going.


When I was in hospital following my NDE I was on a ward with a lot of old ladies who seemed to want to mother me. Unfortunately I was still in a bit of shock about my close scrape with the grim reaper and kept having bouts of quite hysterical tears. I got moved into a cubicle on my own because I was upsetting the old ladies!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> When I was in hospital following my NDE I was on a ward with a lot of old ladies who seemed to want to mother me. Unfortunately I was still in a bit of shock about my close scrape with the grim reaper and kept having bouts of quite hysterical tears. I got moved into a cubicle on my own because I was upsetting the old ladies!


@Zeffer - can you cry easily? This might be a good trick to get you a private room


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Feb 2016)

A private room has disadvantages.

I've spoken to a couple of people who felt abandoned once when they were in one, and time can hang heavily.

When I was in for my hip, the thought of being on a ward with lots of (other) smelly blokes didn't appeal.

But the comings and goings I could observe from my bed made the experience bearable, even enjoyable in parts.

If I had a choice, it would be a ward for me.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2016)

I'm a really light sleeper and hate snoring, so a ward would be awful for me! 
Private room when I have my shoulder done, just in for one night. Bad enough with the noise from the corridor outside


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Feb 2016)

Snoring was a downside for me, although I was so hyped up by what was my first stay in hospital I didn't feel much like sleeping anyway.

One night in a private room might be preferable, but several could be a jail sentence.


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Snoring was a downside for me, although I was so hyped up by what was my first stay in hospital I didn't feel much like sleeping anyway.
> 
> One night in a private room might be preferable, but several could be a jail sentence.


I did two after my accident, fist night I felt awful anyhow due to the infection and they gave me a sleeping pill, the second, the anaesthetic knocked me out


----------



## Mrs M (21 Feb 2016)

I found a ward is ok if not feeling too bad but a private room was better if feeling rotten and just wanting to sleep.


----------



## Zeffer (21 Feb 2016)

Did have my first weep in years this morning. Realised that a year is a long time and to go from 100km bike rides to one step every few seconds all got too much. No private room, but felt good to get it out of my system, even if embarrassed by it.


----------



## Gatters (21 Feb 2016)

no embarrassment zeffers, hey man I cry watching ET, guaranteed


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Snoring was a downside for me, although I was so hyped up by what was my first stay in hospital I didn't feel much like sleeping anyway.
> 
> One night in a private room might be preferable, but several could be a jail sentence.


I spent 9 days in a ward with 3 strangers and didn't get a good night's sleep the whole time that I was there. I haven't shared a room with anyone that I know for that long in my life! 

I would have been happy not to have seen another patient the whole time that I was in the hospital. Seeing people as ill as me didn't make me feel better. Chatting to a lovely man who confided that he had terminal cancer but couldn't bring himself to tell his wife and kids really upset me, especially since they were gathered round his bed a few hours later and he kept up the pretence of a possible recovery ...


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2016)

I spent two days in a private room after a big fall out with an extremely arrogant old man that was horrible to the nurses.

I returned to the ward after he was discharged. I lost it as the guy next to me had a major bleed that night and the nurses were working on him, but the old chap was demanding attention for a shoulder injury. The guy next to me nearly died.

I hated the time in the private room - frosted glass, no view other than a wall. Didn't see a soul. At least in a ward you can watch the world go by - one night might be OK, but over 6 weeks isn't !!


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2016)

I was in a single room for four days while they tried to find a post-op bed, just waiting and twiddling my thumbs. Mind-numbingly boring. I lived less than a mile from the hospital but they wouldn't let me go home in case I croaked. I felt absolutely fine and I just thought my whole detention was some kind of surreal joke. Anyway, I really couldn't fault my NHS treatment. Even the food was OK if you stuck to curries.


----------



## derrick (21 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Had to cut my Lussos off!


Could have been worse, They could have been Assos. Sorry could not resist.
Hope you recover well.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Feb 2016)

Yeah, I remember when my brother at 15 or 16 got a staph infection following knee surgery, and was miserable and alone in a single room. When he went back to have the pin removed, my parents decided they couldn't afford a single room and he was so much more cheerful with adult company, than staring at the ceiling wondering if he'd ever pee again


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I was in a single room for four days while they tried to find a post-op bed, just waiting and twiddling my thumbs. Mind-numbingly boring. I lived less than a mile from the hospital but they wouldn't let me go home in case I croaked. I felt absolutely fine and I just thought my whole detention was some kind of surreal joke. Anyway, I really couldn't fault my NHS treatment. Even the food was OK if you stuck to curries.


Yep the 'ethnic' food menu was definitely better than the plates of mush, on my 2nd stay (when they extracted the intermedullary 'nail', drilled out the inside of my Femur and inserted a bigger pin/nail) I stuck to Branflakes for brekkie and the vegetarian curry menu for the other 2 meals. I wasn't going to get 'corked up' a 2nd time, well not after I'd been threatened with an enema after being unable to 'go' for 5 days the first time I was in.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Yep the 'ethnic' food menu was definitely better than the plates of mush, on my 2nd stay (when they extracted the intermedullary 'nail', drilled out the inside of my Femur and inserted a bigger pin/nail) I stuck to Branflakes for brekkie and the vegetarian curry menu for the other 2 meals. I wasn't going to get 'corked up' a 2nd time, well not after I'd been threatened with an enema after being unable to 'go' for 5 days the first time I was in.


Oh dear, oh dear. It sounds like a scene from a Carry On film.


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Did have my first weep in years this morning. Realised that a year is a long time and to go from 100km bike rides to one step every few seconds all got too much. No private room, but felt good to get it out of my system, even if embarrassed by it.



You'll be back quicker than that !


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Feb 2016)

The hospital food was average during my stay, but it was included and I didn't have to prepare it or clean up afterwards.

Food was another benefit of being on a ward, most of the patients who had visitors had surplus treats they were more than willing to ping in my direction.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Oh dear, oh dear. It sounds like a scene from a Carry On film.
> View attachment 119703




Having spent 4 days with a tube stuck up my 'John Thomas' and despite having to hop on a zimmer frame (non load bearing on the broken leg) I did everything to avoid the 'Soapy Water' treatment.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Having spent 4 days with a tube stuck up my 'John Thomas' and despite having to hop on a zimmer frame (non load bearing on the broken leg) I did everything to avoid the 'Soapy Water' treatment.


 Having a catheter made me realise what a chore having a pee actually is. OK, wandering about with a plastic bag wasn't great but it did give a certain freedom, even if you did get faintly disgusted looks from hospital visitors.


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2016)

Try having a poop with a broken back. TBH I'd pop the brace on, hop off the side of the bed and let gravity help. Blooming impossible flat on your back. Managed to avoid a suppository but was on laxatives. Took a few weeks for things to return to normal when home.

My room mates didn't get many treats...neither did I.... I did get lots of Nivia that I passed onto one of the other lads as Morphine makes your skin peal off your feet and hands.

We did go on watch a few times as one of us sneaked out of bed to get stuff. We used to get in right trouble.


----------



## Zeffer (22 Feb 2016)

I pressed the bell and waited ten minutes at least. Worries me. They are all lovely but what do I do in an emergency?


----------



## Zeffer (22 Feb 2016)

A man friended me on Strava a few months ago. Never met him in my life but always supported my rides and had a chat on the feedback page. He visited me in hospital last night! Gave me a card and 'How I won the yellow jumper' to read! What a lovely chap and a great community.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Gave me a card and 'How I won the yellow jumper' to read!


It's a fun book, but try not to dislodge anything laughing too hard!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Feb 2016)

There is hope in humanity..! Not all is lost..!

If you have time stop by and read my rehab story... (time? I mean if you feel like it)

You might get some ideas on how to get back on your feet..

But this sort of stories are the ones I love to read about.. People been great..!


Zeffer said:


> A man friended me on Strava a few months ago. Never met him in my life but always supported my rides and had a chat on the feedback page. He visited me in hospital last night! Gave me a card and 'How I won the yellow jumper' to read! What a lovely chap and a great community.


----------



## Bazzer (22 Feb 2016)

Had a double femur fracture with plate, dynamic hip screw etc last July and was in hospital for 10 days. A handful of suggestions:
Assuming you are not on crutches yet, or at least not without supervision from either a nurse or an HCA, a zimmer frame will help a bit to build up your hands and triceps, for when you leave on crutches.
I found getting in and out of bed was easier by straightening my legs and hooking my good leg's foot, under the ankle of the bad leg and using it as a guide/support. It could still hurt like hell, but I had much more control over the movement. 
When you get to the stage of wanting to relieve your back by rolling to various degrees on your good side, use a pillow or two to support your good leg, so you don't roll too far and try putting a folded pillow or two between your knees. I found the pillow/s between my legs took some of the pressure off the damaged area. You might not be comfortable for very long, but it relieves your back.
After a few days and you start to manage the pain better, see if the nurses will let a visitor take you out occasionally in a wheelchair. Just getting off the ward, even if only for 5 minutes, can make a big difference.
I've probably got wussy hands, but some padded fingerless gloves helped break my hands in when I started on crutches..

GWS


----------



## Zeffer (22 Feb 2016)

So useful, thank you.


----------



## Bazzer (22 Feb 2016)

@Zeffer Should have included adding a pillow between your ankles as well as your knees. It stops some of the pulling you might experience when your knee is acting as a fulcrum.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2016)

See if they can lend you a fast wheelchair !


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Did have my first weep in years this morning. Realised that a year is a long time and to go from 100km bike rides to one step every few seconds all got too much. No private room, but felt good to get it out of my system, even if embarrassed by it.


As they say...............no shame in that.
I shed a few tears 2 weeks ago. Had gone in for my 3rd weekly treatment and after the 2nd I had one reacted so badly that I was genuinely scared of the 3rd one. The nurse decided my body couldn't take it and decided not to do it..........I couldn't help it.....I just started crying with relief. The up-side was that the nurse (female) gave me a cuddle  and I have a 6 months break till t he next course starts.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2016)

I burst into tears when the guy who had been next to me for a few weeks (the chap with cancer in his spine who had nearly died) was aloud home. Cry with joy actually, as he was able to go home which is all he wanted. He's doing OK now but won't walk again.


----------



## Zeffer (24 Feb 2016)

I am going home today! I am really happy but worried at the same time. No stuff at home but hoping my wife can pick it up. Need a thing to make the toilet higher most importantly! It's funny how quickly they are kicking me out after everything seeming so slow before.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> I am going home today! I am really happy but worried at the same time. No stuff at home but hoping my wife can pick it up. * Need a thing to make the toilet higher most importantly*! It's funny how quickly they are kicking me out after everything seeming so slow before.



Have the phsios not sorted this out? There is a loan system for high toilet seats. Mine were at home days before I came home and I could have had a perching chair as well if I had wanted it. We have upstairs and downstairs bathrooms so I asked for and got, 2.

I found it was not so much the height of the chair, although that was way easier than the standard pan, but the arms on the side were invaluable for getting up and down from the toilet.

We also used one of the chairs in the shower. Crutches are bad news on wet plastic.

Edit: See if the hospital will give you some extra compression socks. If they can't for whatever reason, get some on prescription. You will need at least two pairs as you should be wearing them all the time, so one pair on, the other in the wash. Three pairs are better, as that gives you/your wife some flexibility about having another pair ready.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2016)

^^^^^ ditto, before I was discharged they delivered 2 zimmers, a raised toilet thingy, a perch stool and a commode (which went back after 8 months still with the wrapping intact) you do need these things and I'm surprised they haven't been to see you about them.


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2016)

The Occy Therapist gives you a 'prescription' for stuff and someone needs to collect it from the company that supplies this stuff.

With hips, it's the loo frame that's the biggy. I got sod all !!! We ended up buying stick on handles and anti-slip mats.


----------



## Zeffer (24 Feb 2016)

Yes they have seen me but it couldn't be delivered in time. Apparently I could still be discharged because an order had been placed. However, my wife is picking stuff up as I type, thank goodness. It is the frame on the loo that was worrying me most.


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2016)

Are you home yet ?


----------



## Brian Stacks (24 Feb 2016)

Good luck with your recovery and make sure you get some good physio. Keep up those physio exercises as hip could lock up otherwise.


----------



## Zeffer (25 Feb 2016)

I finally got home at four yesterday. Several hours for a carrier bag of drugs to turn up. My own bed was bliss. My children are bliss. My wife is quite simply the best. 

She got me a toilet frame and raiser and I realise there is no way I could cope without it. 

She is out now picking up a grabber and table to go over the bed. 

My new rails are being fitted as I type. Old friend who is a builder. 

The support here is immense. Thank you so much.


----------



## Zeffer (25 Feb 2016)




----------



## Zeffer (25 Feb 2016)

My new metal work!


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2016)

Hope its Titanium


----------



## Bazzer (25 Feb 2016)

Now the recovery begins.
You might be different, but personally I hadn't appreciated just how much the accident, surgery, drugs and pain took out of me. So when you go out on your crutches, don't forget you have to get back.


----------



## Brian Stacks (25 Feb 2016)

Just like to reassure you that it looks like a good repair talking as a nurse so keep u spirit up and carry on.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2016)

Bazzer said:


> Now the recovery begins.
> You might be different, but personally I hadn't appreciated just how much the accident, surgery, drugs and pain took out of me. So when you go out on your crutches, don't forget you have to get back.



That's something I've had to learn too - don't go too far. I start walking like a lego man when I've done too much. I can't currently walk at my normal pace and lag behind the family.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> That's something I've had to learn too - don't go too far. I start walking like a lego man when I've done too much. I can't currently walk at my normal pace and lag behind the family.


Isn't that just your age


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Isn't that just your age



How very dare you (probably) !


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2016)

My heart really does go out to all of you who have had similar surgery. I do know that the mental side is very important but you all battle so hard to get over it and back to "normal".


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> That's something I've had to learn too - don't go too far. I start walking like a lego man when I've done too much. I can't currently walk at my normal pace and lag behind the family.


I still do but then I spent 8 months with my leg not healing before they replaced the pin.
2 pieces of advice I was given (and followed) get up and walk/hobble/hop about regularly (I went into the kitchen to make my own cups of tea even though I had to get Maz to bring them through into the front room) and when you do start to walk again you have to walk normally, once you 'learn' how to limp it becomes 'muscle memory' and you can struggle to unlearn it.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> That's something I've had to learn too - don't go too far. I start walking like a lego man when I've done too much. I can't currently walk at my normal pace and lag behind the family.



Oh yes. Ego/pride/self esteem, mixed with ad hoc measurements such as telegraph poles, ends of roads, blocks etc., can bite you in the bum, hands, etc., big time. And in my case there wasn't much of a tailing off. The slump and/or hurt and/or sore hands came in pretty quickly and given I am quite a bit taller and heavier than my wife, there was only person who was going to me back.


----------



## Zeffer (25 Feb 2016)

Good advice. Getting from the ward to my car yesterday was exhausting and unexpected (thought I'd have a wheel chair). At least it was A to B!


----------



## Brian Stacks (28 Feb 2016)

Hi hope everything is still ok now your back home. Remember slow and steady. Time is your healer. Keep up the spirit


----------



## Zeffer (28 Feb 2016)

Thank you! So much nicer than hospital but still lots of pain. Realising just how little I can do at the moment. But, I will recover, will just keep on doing as the Physio tells me.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2016)

A word of warning about your analgesics. My brother-in-law's hip was run over by the back wheel of a tanker when he was out on his bike. He was in a bit of mess but they got him to hospital by helicopter very quickly. Fortunately, he was relatively young and fit and eventually made a good recovery. He was on some quite heavy-duty opiates for a while and suffered a fair bit from withdrawal symptoms when the medics started lowering the dosage.


----------



## Zeffer (29 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll do a bit of googling. That's the last thing I want.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Feb 2016)

You might have physio booked as part of the exit from hospital, in addition to the exercises the physio gave you in hospital. If not and you start to experience difficulties, get down to your GP straight away and ask for physio. 

I was experiencing all sorts of weird feelings around my knee, itching scar and swelling around the wound some two months after my off. Apart from the sheet of exercises, I had no physio. Dr booked me in for physio, but there was a waiting list of 5 months, so I ended up going privately, partly self funded and partly using a scheme I pay into through work, to tide me over. If I hadn't had that option, I shudder to think how much additional pain and discomfort I would have gone through. 

My paid for physio also found a blood clot, (yes I had been taking the stomach injections). To be fair to the NHS, they had me on Warfarin within 24 hours of the physio's suspicion.


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2016)

Do slowly reduce your meds over a few weeks. I started after 4 weeks in hospital and was able to leave without taking any pain killers - morphine was the biggy I had to come off. So much better being off the stuff as it doesn't half bung you up.


----------



## Zeffer (29 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I only have the sheet of exercises but the nurse gave me some more to do standing by the sink. Worried that they found a clot though Bazzer. I am taking the injections but have such a bad swollen foot. Will think about reducing medication once the pain is bearable. Don't want to get hooked.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Feb 2016)

Good to hear you're home and recovering 
Keep going. 
When I had plates put in my pelvis and lower back I had many days thinking, why did I put myself through this? and that I would never feel good again, but I did. 
(Maybe TMI but make sure you keep pooping. From experience no poops for over 3 weeks was horrific )


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2016)

Don't hang about too much with a swollen foot - get it checked out. I was on the injections for about 2 months in total - whilst in hospital and for two weeks after.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Thanks for the advice. I only have the sheet of exercises but the nurse gave me some more to do standing by the sink. Worried that they found a clot though Bazzer. I am taking the injections but have such a bad swollen foot. Will think about reducing medication once the pain is bearable. Don't want to get hooked.


I'd be sleeping with the swollen foot raised up (I stuffed 2 pillows into one case and used that) but I would also want a doctor to take a look.


----------



## Brian Stacks (29 Feb 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Thanks for the advice. I only have the sheet of exercises but the nurse gave me some more to do standing by the sink. Worried that they found a clot though Bazzer. I am taking the injections but have such a bad swollen foot. Will think about reducing medication once the pain is bearable. Don't want to get hooked.


You would not normally get a blood clot DVT in your foot but it's worth showing the GP! Blood clots are most common in the back of the cald muscle and tend to feel quite hard to touch and sometimes painful. It would be good advice to elevate your legs for a couple of hours every afternoon. But please c your GP ASAP.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Mar 2016)

Yes, the calf of my bad leg was where the clot was found. Thought I had strained the muscle; physio (correctly) thought otherwise.
I think some swelling of the bad leg is inevitable. As my surgeon said to me, when I pointed out my knee resembled a football, "What do you expect? You made a mess of your leg and I had to fix it!"
Socks on the bad leg's foot made the swelling in my bad leg worse. Pyhsio suggested cutting the top top relieve the elastic. Eldest daughter bought some slipper socks. No elastic and keep your feet warm.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2016)

I had magic inflating 'socks' for my time in hospital - think they were really to stop us escaping as we were wired to a machine.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Mar 2016)

@Zeffer pleased to say: you may wish to change the thread title; hurrah!
MCaM in all due time.


----------



## itchybeard (1 Mar 2016)

Bad luck.
Keep strong and you'll be soon to recovery.


----------



## Brian Stacks (1 Mar 2016)

Bazzer said:


> Yes, the calf of my bad leg was where the clot was found. Thought I had strained the muscle; physio (correctly) thought otherwise.
> I think some swelling of the bad leg is inevitable. As my surgeon said to me, when I pointed out my knee resembled a football, "What do you expect? You made a mess of your leg and I had to fix it!"
> Socks on the bad leg's foot made the swelling in my bad leg worse. Pyhsio suggested cutting the top top relieve the elastic. Eldest daughter bought some slipper socks. No elastic and keep your feet warm.


Marks and Spencer do a wide fitting sock which are good when u have swollen legs


----------



## Zeffer (1 Mar 2016)

Thanks everyone. Saw the nurse and she has recommended that I keep it raised up during the night and for at least one hour mid afternoon to reduce swelling. Said it would go up whole leg if I don't act. She is looking into the socks. 

I had those funny inflators on my legs in hospital. And a mattress that was 'alive' constantly inflating and deflating just as I was ready to sleep!

But being at home has made me realise how long this will take. Small example: I can make a drink in the kitchen but can't carry it anywhere. I was on a 100km bike ride and now I can barely go 10m. Frustrating!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Thanks everyone. Saw the nurse and she has recommended that I keep it raised up during the night and for at least one hour mid afternoon to reduce swelling. Said it would go up whole leg if I don't act. She is looking into the socks.
> 
> I had those funny inflators on my legs in hospital. And a mattress that was 'alive' constantly inflating and deflating just as I was ready to sleep!
> 
> But being at home has made me realise how long this will take. Small example: I can make a drink in the kitchen but can't carry it anywhere. I was on a 100km bike ride and now I can barely go 10m. Frustrating!


I know exactly how you feel but well done on getting up and making the cuppa it can be easy to sit and get waited on but it doesn't help the healing.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Mar 2016)

I'll send you a dropbox link with some cycling videos. Just to rub it in...


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Thanks everyone. Saw the nurse and she has recommended that I keep it raised up during the night and for at least one hour mid afternoon to reduce swelling. Said it would go up whole leg if I don't act. She is looking into the socks.
> 
> I had those funny inflators on my legs in hospital. And a mattress that was 'alive' constantly inflating and deflating just as I was ready to sleep!
> 
> But being at home has made me realise how long this will take. Small example: I can make a drink in the kitchen but can't carry it anywhere. I was on a 100km bike ride and now I can barely go 10m. Frustrating!


You can get a trolley on wheels with an edge around it. Suitable for people with restricted mobility. If you put a non slip mat on it, you should be able to push it around on crutches. I bet your house has been taken over by all the aids and gadgets you need!! Worth it though. And you can sell them on when you're mobile again.


----------



## Zeffer (1 Mar 2016)

Googling now. Sounds perfect.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> I had magic inflating 'socks' for my time in hospital - think they were really to stop us escaping as we were wired to a machine.


I asked about that kind of thing. The consultant's reply made sense to me ...

"_If you don't already have clots in a leg then something that squeeze the legs to keep the blood moving is a good way to prevent clots forming. If you do have clots in your legs, the last thing you want is to be squeezing them and risking shifting the clots 'downstream' [to heart/lungs/brain] where they can easily cripple or kill you!_"

I was never offered compression socks. I asked about those and was told that there is no clear evidence to support their support - ha ha! So, I never wore them while the NHS were monitoring me. 

It eventually became clear that my left leg (where the DVT was) is not going to make a full recovery. The damage to the veins is permanent and the leg gets swollen if I stand still for an extended period of time. My left calf is still up to 4 cm bigger than my right. 

Lidl had some special offer travel socks so I bought a couple of pairs to see how I got on with them. The moderate compression that they offer does help me. When wearing the socks I no longer have to sit down every 5 minutes to elevate my leg. The socks seem to be on offer about once a year and I pick up another couple of pairs every time. I wear them all day, every day except when sleeping or bathing, or when it is very hot - they are knee-length so a bit much on hot days. Nice in the winter or on cooler days throughout the year though. If you suffer from swollen legs, they might be worth trying?


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Err.. you're supposed to pass them back to the Community Equipment Service, who will either reuse them or dispose of them.


That depends whether The Community Equipment Service provide one or he buys his own ont' Internet.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Indeed. If you bought it you can dispose of it as you see fit. If provided by the NHS you can't.


Exactly. I would never suggest selling anything from the NHS. I got the impression that the OP's wife has already been out to buy stuff for when he was discharged.


----------



## Zeffer (1 Mar 2016)

Yes, I would be buying one. My wife bought me a grabber and a toilet stand thing that means I can lower myself onto a raised seat. The one provided didn't raise the toilet so will be going back. I have to give back a shower stool and crutches once I'm better. 

Katherine, is this the kind of thing you mean:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B008CFLFKY/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2016)

I was leant the grabber from my BIL when he had a hip replacement. It was bloody great in hospital - I could open my curtains, grab stuff I dropped and even switch the 'Nurse' call button off when they arrived (usually when I called them when 'Roy' went wandering - the chap with dementia).


----------



## Bazzer (1 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Thanks everyone. Saw the nurse and she has recommended that I keep it raised up during the night and for at least one hour mid afternoon to reduce swelling. Said it would go up whole leg if I don't act. She is looking into the socks.
> 
> I had those funny inflators on my legs in hospital. And a mattress that was 'alive' constantly inflating and deflating just as I was ready to sleep!
> 
> But being at home has made me realise how long this will take. Small example: *I can make a drink in the kitchen but can't carry it anywhere.* I was on a 100km bike ride and now I can barely go 10m. Frustrating!



I used an aluminium travel mug which has a top, to carry drinks from the kitchen as we don't have a hostess trolley. Breakfast cereal though was challenging.  Only really stopped decorating the floor when I progressed to one crutch..


----------



## Jaykun85 (1 Mar 2016)

just read the post sorry to hear you been in hospital, hope that you recover soon. Like all things it takes time but sure you will be back to old self in no time  Made me wary of going out at night in the recent weather as i normally cycle at night when there are no cars about, felt a lot safer. Ill wait till the weathers up abouve freezing now i think .


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2016)

Bazzer said:


> I used an aluminium travel mug which has a top, to carry drinks from the kitchen as we don't have a hostess trolley. Breakfast cereal though was challenging.  Only really stopped decorating the floor when I progressed to one crutch..


I worked out a way to get from the kitchen to the dining room by picking cups, plates, bowls etc and then putting them down, having a hobble and then picking them up again to move em a bit closer til I got there. (I did end up having to put a placemat on my turntable lid cos that was enroute to the table)


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Yes, I would be buying one. My wife bought me a grabber and a toilet stand thing that means I can lower myself onto a raised seat. The one provided didn't raise the toilet so will be going back. I have to give back a shower stool and crutches once I'm better.
> 
> Katherine, is this the kind of thing you mean:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B008CFLFKY/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Yes


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2016)

Katherine said:


> Yes


Are you allowed partial weight-bearing yet or still hopping.


----------



## Zeffer (1 Mar 2016)

I am partial weight bearing. 30% apparently. Accidentally put full weight on it earlier as a crutch got caught on a kitchen chair leg. Agony!

Will give the trolley a try. It's my birthday on Friday so need something to treat myself with!


----------



## Jaykun85 (1 Mar 2016)

Happy birthday for friday  ill send you a costco cake


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> I am partial weight bearing. 30% apparently. Accidentally put full weight on it earlier as a crutch got caught on a kitchen chair leg. Agony!
> 
> Will give the trolley a try. It's my birthday on Friday so need something to treat myself with!


You should be OK with the trolley then, I was non-loadbearing for a month after discharge and they wouldn't let me have crutches cos I failed the test (More to do with being 'whacked out' on Morphine and not being able to hop using them, but I did pass my 'stair test the next day. ) so I was using 'Zimmer frames' for the first month.


----------



## Zeffer (2 Mar 2016)

Had my staples out today which has eased the pressure a bit. Small steps!


----------



## Bazzer (2 Mar 2016)

Ask your wife to pick up some bio oil.
Rub it daily into the damaged and surrounding area as a massage oil; the massaging may help to reduce the swelling. I also found that when the wound started to itch, rubbing the oil not only helped the itch, but rubbing it stops you from scratching.


----------



## mooseracer (4 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> I had those funny inflators on my legs in hospital. And a mattress that was 'alive' constantly inflating and deflating just as I was ready to sleep!
> 
> But being at home has made me realise how long this will take. Small example: I can make a drink in the kitchen but can't carry it anywhere. I was on a 100km bike ride and now I can barely go 10m. Frustrating!



Sorry to hear of your injury, I broke my hip in similar circumstances last February so can sympathise. Your saying about the drink made me chuckle as it bought back memories of "Great, I've made myself a cup of tea.....arse, now I have no option but to stay here and drink it and my hip is KILLING"

Strava from my first "walk" after being pinned https://www.strava.com/activities/255392422 it does get better  Don't try and overdo things like I did as that only makes things worse.

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2016)

I had the 'coffee standing up' moment after my hip replacement.

Frustrating, not least because I was so pleased with myself for being able to make the drink.

Another I remember is loading the washing machine, or more accurately, getting the laundry to the front of the washing machine to start loading it.

My solution was to put the stuff into a bin liner and drag it through the house.


----------



## Zeffer (4 Mar 2016)

I now have a tray on wheels, still getting used to it but was able to make a hot drink for my birthday!


----------



## Katherine (4 Mar 2016)

￼ A very Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2016)

Better than painkillers.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Mar 2016)

Ooh! A trolley service of drinks and light refreshments. It's like being on a train.


----------



## Brian Stacks (5 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> View attachment 120774
> 
> I now have a tray on wheels, still getting used to it but was able to make a hot drink for my birthday!


Is it full carbon?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Mar 2016)

Bazzer said:


> I also found that when the wound started to itch, rubbing the oil not only helped the itch, but rubbing it stops you from scratching.



Anti-histamines is also good to help you getting itchy, they were a life saver when my arm was in a cast, and the time that the surgical scars were still healing.


----------



## Zeffer (13 Mar 2016)

First outing today and my wife drove me to the exact spot I came off. I needed closure but it wasn't pleasant despite the sunshine. You can see how the verge is still wet from the field despite it being dry everywhere else. I guess that's why there was ice on my fateful day.


----------



## Zeffer (13 Mar 2016)

Also the first time I've worn jogging bottoms in 25 years! Much more comfortable with my scar.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Mar 2016)

Just take your time and keep up with the physio.
I know what you mean about the scar though, mine is right where the seam of my jeans is.


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Also the first time I've worn jogging bottoms in 25 years! Much more comfortable with my scar.



Tell me about them. Spent a fair few weeks in jogging bottoms as couldn't get dressed properly.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> . You can see how the verge is still wet from the field despite it being dry everywhere else.



Your insurer may be interested to hear that.

In turn, they may wish to have a word with the landowner about his drain maintenance regime.


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2016)

I'm surprised to see your wife taking you back to the scene of the incident. My wife has threatened to smash my fixed gear up, or sell it !! It's still at my parents home.


----------



## Zeffer (14 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> I'm surprised to see your wife taking you back to the scene of the incident. My wife has threatened to smash my fixed gear up, or sell it !! It's still at my parents home.



I don't actually know how she feels about my cycling at the moment! She was certainly supportive of me facing the scene and sorting my head out a bit. Bike still needs cleaning though!


----------



## Zeffer (14 Mar 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Your insurer may be interested to hear that.
> 
> In turn, they may wish to have a word with the landowner about his drain maintenance regime.



Do you mean cycle insurance? My cycle actually doesn't have a scratch on it. Be good for someone to have a word as lots of cyclists use this route.


----------



## Bazzer (14 Mar 2016)

Good to see you up and about.
Blue crutches eh? I had to make do with grey ones.
Yep trackie bottoms become your new wardrobe. As @raleighnut says, the seam on jeans is right on the scar. On the positive side, anything you need to drop your keks for can be done in an instant, even if it has taken a lot longer to get where you want to be, to drop 'em. 

If you and Mrs Z are planning a break, give plenty of notice to your destination that your are on crutches. I appreciate the responses I got might not be universal, but I have to say restaurants, airports and hotels both in this country and abroad (Madeira), were very helpful.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Mar 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Do you mean cycle insurance?


It's possible you could sue the landowner, if your accident could be due to his/her negligence. Might be worth calling an ambulance chaser* and see what they think.

*eg Leigh Day, Slater Gordon.

Edit: definitely report it. http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/hazards/report would be a good place. But call the solicitors first, if you are going to, you don't want someone fixing it before you properly document the condition of the road. I imagine those photos would be enough for someone to judge if you have a case, but certainly not for evidence in court.


----------



## Zeffer (14 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I bought the blue crutches myself, they have the ergonomic handles and it makes such a difference. Must send the grey ones back thinking about it!


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2016)

Just wondering how you are doing?


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Apr 2016)

Ergonomic handles 

Dont forget your helmet and vis vest.


----------



## Zeffer (4 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the ask! Wednesday is my big day. I will be x-rayed and talk to the consultant. If all is well I can go full weight-bearing. Based on a couple of minor accidents, that will probably hurt for a while, however, they will change my physio accordingly to get me walking properly.

My leg has now shrunk considerably so I am looking forward to exercising it again. Currently I am down to two doses of drugs a day, so pain is slowly improving. I am also finding the exercises easier so that's my main measure of progress. It is so slow but seems to be going in the right direction.

Will definitely update on Wednesday, once again, thank you for all the support!


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2016)

How much NHS physio have you had ? I've been twice for 5-10 minutes at a frequency of one every 3 weeks. Desperate for my consultant to give me the results from my CT Scan so I can get some proper private physio.


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2016)

Good, so far. Well done, both of you.


----------



## Zeffer (4 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> How much NHS physio have you had ? I've been twice for 5-10 minutes at a frequency of one every 3 weeks. Desperate for my consultant to give me the results from my CT Scan so I can get some proper private physio.



Since leaving hospital I have had one Physio visit and two nurses, (one took my stitches out). All three visitors checked my exercises and tweaked them. I have had two phone calls as well to check up on my progress, but nothing at all for about four weeks (GP re-did my prescriptions over the phone). 

Your experiences are worrying. I have an appointment on Friday assuming all goes well on Wednesday. There is a hospital gym apparently and I'll let you know what they offer me.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2016)

Good luck. That's poor what you've had already, especially being immobile.

It was also crap after my shoulder decompression. In-patient care is great, but once you are out, you are on your own. All I want is permission to start exercising properly and get physio as the back pain is bad (no painkillers though). I've done loads more than I am supposed to, but I've stuff to do, no-one else will do them, and I need to get fit for work.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Good luck. That's poor what you've had already, especially being immobile.
> 
> It was also crap after my shoulder decompression. In-patient care is great, but once you are out, you are on your own. All I want is permission to start exercising properly and get physio as the back pain is bad (no painkillers though). I've done loads more than I am supposed to, but I've stuff to do, no-one else will do them, and I need to get fit for work.



Why haven't Leigh Day organised physio for you? They got in touch with me to offer it, but I was already seeing someone at the hospital on Bupa (which wasn't part of the network of the company LD outsourced too at that time). The physio should be able to get in touch with the Consultant's secretary for your notes (assuming Leigh Day haven't already)...if in network, might be quicker to see a physio working at the same private hospital as the Consultant (assuming s/he works privately too)


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Why haven't Leigh Day organised physio for you? They got in touch with me to offer it, but I was already seeing someone at the hospital on Bupa (which wasn't part of the network of the company LD outsourced too at that time). The physio should be able to get in touch with the Consultant's secretary for your notes (assuming Leigh Day haven't already)...if in network, might be quicker to see a physio working at the same private hospital as the Consultant (assuming s/he works privately too)



They have a case manager, but farkin Admiral have refused but will give me another large interim payment shortly. I can't get private physio until the consultant says remove my TLSO brace and my vertebrae have fused - I need real hands on physio to sort out the soft tissue damage, and they aren't going to do that until we know the unstable fracture is fused.. I'm going to pay for it, but got to wait. The case manager has gone back to Admiral to say 'sort it'. Thing is, in 6 weeks time, Admiral will be paying half my salary as I go to half sick pay. Unfortunately, the NHS runs at a slow pace.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2016)

My brother-in-law is in motor insurance, and he has said the 'high value' claims against motorists for serious injuries to cyclists has sky rocketed. It's down to more cyclists on the roads, but he says it makes sobering reading.


----------



## vickster (4 Apr 2016)

Sounds like you need to heal first regardless of the NHS pace


----------



## Zeffer (4 Apr 2016)

After reading this I have he chatted to my wife and decided that I will pursue paying for physio if what is offered is poor. I can't risk being on a stick for the rest of my life for the sake of an outlay now. Luckily I will be on full pay for a few more months as I had built up to the maximum. Maybe it won't be so bad? But I'm not going to take risks.


----------



## hobbitonabike (5 Apr 2016)

Have just found this thread and read right through it while eating breakfast. Wow! What a journey! (Bet you wish you could have done it at the speed I just have! ) Good to see you are progressing well and I have to say that listening to everyone's story's seems to sum up the state of the NHS. Staff doing their best with dwindling resources. And can I just say a big high 5 to your missus as she seems to be doing a sterling job of looking after you. As a wife and a cyclist I can empathise on both sides of the coin. Keep healing and treat the healing as a training plan...everything done at the right time for best outcome!


----------



## Zeffer (5 Apr 2016)

Thank you. My wife has been amazing. She has a full time job, but has been getting three children up on her own and having to do an extra 22 miles twice a day driving for the child I was bringing to school as well as injecting me (finished thankfully) so I could avoid that unpleasant task etc. etc. She did take a day off from work with absolute exhaustion and even then didn't complain just slept most of the day. She isn't a cyclist but has always supported me. 

It has been such a slow journey but I hope in hindsight it's just a blip. I am being quite good at following orders, I really don't want to mess this up! 

The support from this community has been wonderful and helped more than I would have imagined.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Apr 2016)

@Zeffer I was lucky enough to get physio through Beneden, which I pay for through work, That plus physio paid for privately. Both my wife and wonder what state I would have been in without it .In particular with the scar tissue. 
My first NHS physio came through middle of Feb 2016 and that was asked for by my GP in September 2015. In for about half an hour whilst the physio checked what I could and couldn't do. GIven exercises and told come back in 5 weeks. 5 weeks later given more exercises and told come back in 5 weeks. Can't blame physios with NHS funding as it is.
I still have problems standing on the bad leg. Two legs is fine, but for example putting on shoes and putting most of my weight through the bad leg gives me pain when the weight is released. Stairs are also a problem with the bad leg. - Can get pain through my buttock unless I twist my leg. Stops me from standing on the bike pedals for the same reason. Because of this, last time I saw the consultant he said he would discuss with me in August about removing the metal work.


----------



## Zeffer (5 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the info. I must admit, the idea of having the metal work removed scares the hell out of me! I guess if I were still in pain it would be by far the lesser of two evils. I hope the Physio works, but they are so stretched as you say.


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Because you can't simply jump into private physio. You are expected to defray costs by using what is provided on the NHS in the first instance.
> 
> Zeffer will probably get 6 physio appointments on the NHS (that seems to be around the norm for a hip in his area). After that, it will over to the private physios if required.


Zeffer isn't claiming as no third party involved. My question was to fossy

Fair enough. I never had any NHS treatment as used Bupa whose costs are part of the claim. I was contacted by a supplier presumably following contact from Leigh Day, however I was already having physio at the hospital which wasn't part of their network as mentioned


----------



## Zeffer (6 Apr 2016)

Back from my six week appointment. Seems that the bone is mending slowly but one part is not healing right so I have another six weeks partial weight-bearing. Not the news I wanted at all and feels like back to square one albeit with less pain. But at least he didn't say I need another op or anything like that.


----------



## Zeffer (18 May 2016)

Back from my second six week appointment. The good news is that I can now go full weight-bearing. It has been exactly three months so I'm relieved. Apparently the X-ray is the best I could expect after such a serious injury and he was really pleased. In two months I can put real weight on it apparently, e.g. go for a run. I have Physio a week on Friday and I look forward to them helping me get back to normal although it looks like another three months.


----------



## Bazzer (18 May 2016)

Glad you seem to be on the mend. 
Apologies in advance if I have missed it in the thread, but have you been back on the bike yet?


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2016)

3 months is the target - I was just about let out of hospital at over 6 weeks with my spine - 3 months is where the bones are getting healed.

Good progress. It's bloody frustrating - I'm hoping to be back at work part time from next month (possibly).


----------



## Zeffer (18 May 2016)

Not allowed back on the bike yet! Probably in three months, but then I have my mind to deal with. 

I should be back to work in August. Hope so. 

Slow, but getting there.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 May 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Thanks for the info. I must admit, the idea of having the metal work removed scares the hell out of me! I guess if I were still in pain it would be by far the lesser of two evils. I hope the Physio works, but they are so stretched as you say.



I'm about 12 months away from being viable for metalwork removal from both ulna and radius. The metal work on the Ulna can be quite uncomfortable, and painful if I bang it. However, due to the location of it, there's a risk of paralysing my hand in surgery. So I'm undecided where I'm going yet.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 May 2016)

Zeffer said:


> B
> 
> View attachment 128981



Certainly looks like a neat job!


----------



## Lee gg (19 May 2016)

Does this mean their is a second hand bike going very cheap with shredded lessos leggings also ???? Lol best of luck with your recovery bud.


----------



## Zeffer (19 May 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I'm about 12 months away from being viable for metalwork removal from both ulna and radius. The metal work on the Ulna can be quite uncomfortable, and painful if I bang it. However, due to the location of it, there's a risk of paralysing my hand in surgery. So I'm undecided where I'm going yet.



I'm hoping mine can stay in. Now my muscle wastage is at its worst, it is remarkably annoying - although it could be I'm just feeling the bones, not really sure. Don't want major surgery again though. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Zeffer (19 May 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Does this mean their is a second hand bike going very cheap with shredded lessos leggings also ???? Lol best of luck with your recovery bud.



Not yet! I hope to overcome my mind when the time is right to get back on. Will start with my hybrid before trying the Cannondale though.


----------



## Zeffer (19 May 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Certainly looks like a neat job!



Apparently so, my GP by good chance is a hip expert and says it's the neatest he has seen. Also, my scar looks like he used a ruler, it is so straight! I'm feeling looked after! Surgeon is called Edward Jenner, great name for his profession!


----------



## Lee gg (19 May 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Not yet! I hope to overcome my mind when the time is right to get back on. Will start with my hybrid before trying the Cannondale though.


Did you have a camera ? I'm thinking of getting one just in case.


----------



## vickster (19 May 2016)

Lee gg said:


> Did you have a camera ? I'm thinking of getting one just in case.


He hit black ice. Not sure why a camera would be useful?


----------



## Zeffer (19 May 2016)

No other road users involved in my accident. Although I have often thought about a camera, I don't own one.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (19 May 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Apparently so, my GP by good chance is a hip expert and says it's the neatest he has seen. Also, my scar looks like he used a ruler, it is so straight! I'm feeling looked after! Surgeon is called Edward Jenner, great name for his profession!


Off topic. But on about names for professions. I am trying to find a new dentist. Found one taking patients however the name Dr Payne is putting me off somewhat.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (19 May 2016)

Zeffer said:


> Now my muscle wastage is at its worst, it is remarkably annoying



Don't worry it's normal. I lost a lot in my arm. So much so that by the time I had all my motion back push ups left me very sore in the forearm. Few trips back to hospital to check. The pain was due to the very weak muscles. 

Daily life for 9 months has built it up. I'm now almost back to full strength in that arm about 17 months later. 

At the moment 18 months may seem like a long time away. But when you reach each milestone it comes a lot sooner than you think. And then when you finally make it. It certainly doesn't feel like 18 months. 

Find a sport or activity or hobby that doesn't need your leg to be perfect but still needs you mobile. It passes time far better. New hobbies make time go quicker. And you can sink you're inevitable downtime into it too. Being mobile doing fun stuff is better than physio you learn something new and it's far less tedious.


----------



## Lee gg (20 May 2016)

vickster said:


> He hit black ice. Not sure why a camera would be useful?


It's was a general comment regarding any accident, I was unaware this one was caused by ice on the road.
I think a camers helps with all the idiot drivers any cyclist comes across.


----------



## Lakesideride (22 May 2016)

That's awful hope you recover quickly


----------



## Zeffer (22 May 2016)

Thanks for the support as usual!

I managed a walk to the bathroom. First steps in three months without crutches. Really feels like recovery now even if it does hurt!


----------



## Dayvo (22 May 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Off topic. But on about names for professions. I am trying to find a new dentist. Found one taking patients however the name Dr Payne is putting me off somewhat.



Sorry to go further off topic, but I had an optician called Peter Tosh (no, not an odd name per se): couldn't stop chuckling during my eye test.


----------

